# 06 Touareg with navigation, aux input questions



## TexasAxMan (Aug 18, 2008)

I have an '06 Touareg with the 6 disk changer and the navigation system. We bought the truck from CarMax, they trash the owners manuals and offer to buy new ones for you (I guess in case the prior owners had any sensitive info written in the original one).
We ordered the manual from VW but the radio/nav part was on backorder, so we have everything but the radio/nav.
I'd like to get a pdf of the manual, but in the absence of that, I really want to know what the possible uses of the RCA inputs in the console. I'd like to hook up an iPod or my G1 phone and listen through the head unit, is this possible?
Thanks for any answers, I have been searching and can't find another thread with the info I need.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 06 Touareg with navigation, aux input questions (TexasAxMan)*

You could buy a conversion cable from Radio Shack that would convert from RCA to 3.5" stereo headphone male plug. That would work for an iPod, iPhone or any other device with a normal headphone jack.


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 06 Touareg with navigation, aux input questions (TexasAxMan)*

Spock is right.......you can also get a cable that will directly connect to the dock connector of the ipod on one end and have the 2 rca connectors on the other end. It will give you better sound than the headphone jack, but you will lose the ability to plug in more devices with 1 cable as it becomes specific.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 06 Touareg with navigation, aux input questions (whammie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whammie* »_Spock is right.......you can also get a cable that will directly connect to the dock connector of the ipod on one end and have the 2 rca connectors on the other end. It will give you better sound than the headphone jack, but you will lose the ability to plug in more devices with 1 cable as it becomes specific.


Forgot to mention the Blitzsafe Universal iPod (also iPhone) Interface (UII-FX) adapter. This interface has RCA plugs at one end and offers an iPod connector on the other end. The adapter charges the iPod while in use and for 20 minutes after the car is switched off.


----------



## tino08 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: 06 Touareg with navigation, aux input questions (whammie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whammie* »_Spock is right.......you can also get a cable that will directly connect to the dock connector of the ipod on one end and have the 2 rca connectors on the other end. It will give you better sound than the headphone jack, but you will lose the ability to plug in more devices with 1 cable as it becomes specific.


Where can you find this part other than Blitz?
Thanks!


----------

